# Wer kennt 019285530?



## berend2805 (23 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe heute meine Telekom-Rechnung bekommen und sehe da etwas Merkwürdiges.

Ich soll eine Rufnummer 0192 85530 als "Online-Verbindung" angewählt haben. Nachdem ich jetzt ein bisschen gesucht habe, weiß ich immerhin, dass es sich hierbei um eine Einwahlnummer von freenet.de für Internet by call handelt (wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe). Auf der Webseite von freenet.de habe ich nach Eingabe meines Buchungskontos und der Rechnungs-Nr. auch noch einen Einzelverbindungs-Nachweis gefunden. Was mich allerdings stutzig macht:

Ich habe einen Analog-Anschluss mit DSL. Auf dem Analog-Anschluss ist eine feste Rufnummernsperre für alle 019... eingerichtet, beim DSL habe ich eine Flatrate. Warum also sollte ich Internet by call nutzen? Versteht das jemand hier? Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2005)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll eine Rufnummer 0192 85530 als "Online-Verbindung" angewählt haben. Nachdem ich jetzt ein bisschen gesucht habe, weiß ich immerhin, dass es sich hierbei um eine Einwahlnummer von freenet.de für Internet by call handelt (wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe).


http://www.telespiegel.de/html/meome.html


> aktiv9 , 60 Sekunden , 019285530 , meome





> meOme GmbH
> Deelbögenkamp 4c
> 22297 Hamburg


sieht nicht nach Freenet aus


> Auf dem Analog-Anschluss ist eine feste Rufnummernsperre für alle 019... eingerichtet,


dann dürften Verbindungen über 019x entweder gar nicht möglich sein 
oder brauchten
 (wenn wenn das schriftlich vorliegt ) nicht bezahlt werden.

cp


----------



## berend2805 (23 Dezember 2005)

1. Doch, es ist eine Freenet-Tochter, wie ich der Seite w*w.01019.net entommen habe.
2. Ich habe bei der Telekom nachgefragt, ich habe zwar eine 0190-Sperre, aber keine 019...-Sperre, so dass rein theoretisch eine Einwahl über 0192 möglich wäre. Macht aber trotzdem keinen Sinn, denn warum sollte ich mich zu einer Internet-by-call-Verbindung einwählen, wenn ich eine Flatrate für DSL habe?


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Deelbögenkamp
> 
> 
> sieht nicht nach Freenet aus


Die ID Net (Tochter von Freenet) sitzt dort aber auch.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2005)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Doch, es ist eine Freenet-Tochter, wie ich der Seite w*w.01019.net entommen habe.


Töchter  führen oft ein völliges Eigenleben, was ihre Geschäftspolitik betrifft 


			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich habe bei der Telekom nachgefragt, ich habe zwar eine 0190-Sperre, aber keine 019...-Sperre,


dann hast du dich nicht richtig ausgedrückt


			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber trotzdem keinen Sinn, denn warum sollte ich mich zu einer Internet-by-call-Verbindung einwählen, wenn ich eine Flatrate für DSL habe?


Ob das Sinn macht, steht hier weniger  zur Debatte, sondern ob/wie es dazu gekommen sein könnte.
Hast du denn überhaupt eine  Wählverbindung (analoges Modem ) zum PC? ( für Faxbetrieb? )


			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Analog-Anschluss mit DSL.



cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2005)

Jahresbericht freenet 2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Beschluss vom 8. Dezember 2000 wurde am 8. April 2001 das Grundkapital um € 17.975,00 gegen die Einlage von 11.383 Aktien der meOme AG, Berlin, erhöht.


Mütter haben aber für Töchter gewisse Aufsichtspflichten, wenn die noch nicht volljährig sind.

[quote='Der Warner', Oktober 2004]
F*net erhöht Tarif um fast 2500%
Datum: 08.10.04 - 15:04Autor: Der Warner
meOme hebt Internet-Tarif um fast 2500 Prozent an

Schon wieder ändert meOme einen seiner Tarife. Diesmal ist der meOme aktiv9 davon betroffen. In der wichtigen Zeit von 18 bis 20 Uhr steigt der Preis ab morgen von 0,12 auf 2,99 Cent pro Minute. Was von einem Anbieter zu halten ist, der Preise auf fast das 25-Fache (2492 Prozent!) anhebt und dies erst einen Tag vorher ankündigt, muss jeder Kunde selbst entscheiden.***

Einwahlrufnummer: 019285530

Vorher kostete der Tarif:
18 bis 21 Uhr: 0,12 Cent/ Minute
21 bis 17 Uhr: 2,99 Cent/ Minute
...
Einwahlrufnummer: 019285530

Wer steckt nun hinter meOme?
Ein Blick auf die Homepage und schon wird man fündig.

Anschrift: Deelbögenkamp 4c
22297 Hamburg
Telefon: (040) 513***Telefax: 
Hotline: (0190) *** - 1,24 €/Min.
E-Mail: [email protected]*.de
Internet: meOme AG
Unter dieser Adresse firmiert Freenet.

Anbieter
freenet.de AG
Deelbögenkamp 4c
22297 Hamburg

***
Vor solchen A***ckmanövern kann man nur weiterhin warnen.
...
Der Warner
[/quote]


----------



## berend2805 (23 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du denn überhaupt eine  Wählverbindung (analoges Modem ) zum PC? ( für Faxbetrieb? )


Nein, habe ich nicht, hatte ich auch nie, ich habe nur das DSL-Modem, über das ich mittels einer DFÜ-Verbindung das Internet heimsuche.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Jahresbericht freenet 2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Mit Beschluss vom 8. Dezember 2000 wurde am 8. April 2001 das Grundkapital um € 17.975,00 gegen die Einlage von 11.383 Aktien der meOme AG, Berlin, erhöht.


interessante Hintergrundinfo , trägt aber zur Problemlösung wenig bei... 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2005)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, habe ich nicht, hatte ich auch nie, ich habe nur das DSL-Modem,
> über das ich mittels einer DFÜ-Verbindung das Internet heimsuche.


dann kann es nicht vom PC "gekommen" sein, gehst du schon mal per CbC ins Telefonnetz? 
eventuell ein (zugegebenermaßen merkwürdiger) Vertipper?


----------



## berend2805 (23 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> berend2805 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich traue mich fast gar nicht, das zu sagen, aber in der Beziehung bin ich in Treue fest zur Telekom, das kann es also auch nicht gewesen sein.

Die Information von aka-aka macht für mich insofern Sinn, als sie die Aussage der Telekom-Frau von heute abend ergänzt: "Mit Freenet gibt es derzeit ziemlich viel Ärger". Wenn ich das jetzt nur von der Telekom-Frau gehört hätte, könnte man es noch abhaken als Geschwätz von Wettbewerber zu Wettbewerber, aber mit der ergänzenden Information macht es dann doch Sinn.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: ich werde den Betrag von der Zahlung an die Telekom abziehen, und dann soll Freenet mal mit weiterer Info rüberkommen. Abschlussfrage dazu: was muss ich auf der Überweisung an die Telekom vermerken, damit es bei denen kein Durcheinander gibt? So was wie: nur zur Verrechnung auf Telekom-Forderung oder so?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2005)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Abschlussfrage dazu: was muss ich auf der Überweisung an die Telekom vermerken, damit es bei denen kein Durcheinander gibt? So was wie: nur zur Verrechnung auf Telekom-Forderung oder so?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12857


----------



## berend2805 (23 Dezember 2005)

Da habe ich ja jetzt erstmal was zu lesen :roll: 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*mit Deelbögenkamp 4c gibt's reichlich Ärger*

googelt mal zum Thema "Deelbögenkamp 4c", da gibt es unter den verschiedenen Firmen offensichtlich einige schwarze Schafe, so heute die Firma "ID N** Gmbh", die mal wieder das ganze Land mit Telefonanrufen a la 

"Sie haben 3000 € gewonnen,rufen Sie bitte hier zurück: 0190 838649"

beglückt. Könnte es sein, deass diese ganzen schwarzen Schafe zu einer Herde gehören ????

Grohes Neues usw.


----------

